# Mirrors for Altima



## drnissan (Jan 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if the mirrors on the 08 Altima 3.5 ( the ones with the signal and heat)fit on the 08 2.5. I know as far as bolting on they will work but I wasn't sure about whether the wiring harness would include the plugs for these mirrors. My guess is they would just be taped up since they are not used. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## style (Jan 26, 2008)

its a direct swap...

inside the door panel, you will see a cover right behind the back of the mirror. If you pull it, it will pop off. behind it is the wiring harness and the 3 nuts that hold the mirror to the door. unplug the harness, and remove the 3 nuts, and do the reverse to put the new ones on

you can buy the parts from Nissan Parts Online - Discount Genuine Nissan Parts & Accessories Online 

Part# 96301JB14E, 96301JA04C, 96302JB14E, 96302JA04C 

only problem is covers come unpainted so you would have to get them painted unless you know someone whos selling them painted, do let me know since i was thinking of doing this in the next few weeks


----------

